# New Stoeger Cougars



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Stoeger Cougar Fans

Stoeger Industries will be introducing some new models:

9mm & .40 - silver slide & silver frame
black slide & silver frame

.45 - black frame & slide with rail

According to Stoeger the new models will be available in the next few months, dealers can order now.

See Stoeger link below

http://www.stoegerindustries.com/firearms/stoeger_cougar.php

:watching:


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

double post


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Very cool. Man I like those MSRP prices too. The 9mm has sure been a hit and a varitable bargain. Be interesting to see how the 40 and 45 pan out. I'd heard a 45 was coming but didn't know about the 40 and alternative finishes. Thanks cougartex!


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

I was tempted to pick up a Cougar a few years ago just to try out the rotating bolt. Should have done it.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Nice looking handgun!!!!!

I am very tempted to go handle one.......but then I'd probably buy it.

RCG


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

recoilguy said:


> Nice looking handgun!!!!!
> 
> I am very tempted to go handle one.......but then I'd probably buy it.
> 
> RCG


Buy it, they are the best gun for the money (around $400).


----------



## ecfr1978 (Jan 27, 2010)

cougartex said:


> Buy it, they are the best gun for the money (around $400).


If you had the choice between the Stoeger Cougar and the PX4 (both 9mm), which one would you buy? With the cost not being a factor.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

ecfr1978 said:


> If you had the choice between the Stoeger Cougar and the PX4 (both 9mm), which one would you buy? With the cost not being a factor.


The biggest difference is the PX4 ia polymer gun and the Cougar is a metal gun. Both are available in 9mm or .40 cal. The PX4 has a rail on all models while the Cougar does not. Since I have both either would make a great 1st gun purchase.

Stoeger Industries is a subsidiary of Beretta. The Stoeger Cougars are made in Turkey using the same machinery that Beretta used to make the original Cougars. It is every bit the quality of the Beretta. The Stoeger 8000 in 9mm is identical to the Beretta Cougar L Type P (Cougar L slide, lighter barrel and beveled slide, but with a full-length magazine).

Range Report - Stoeger Cougar vs Beretta PX4

I had my Stoeger Cougar (9mm - 15rd) and Beretta PX4 (9mm - 17rd) out on the range yesterday. The design of the Cougar relies on the extra weight of the frame and slide to absorb recoil and initial snap. The Cougar's extra weight gives it the advantage. The PX4 doesn't quite handle the initial snap as well as the Cougar. It is not a huge difference, but the Cougar has less snap to it.

I think the Cougar is as accurate as the PX4. I liked the trigger on the Cougar (less travel/slack) better than the trigger on the PX4. The Cougar had over 300 rounds with no problems (various FMJ & HP). Both are very easy to field strip.

The finish on the Cougar was not as good as the PX4. It's not bad for a lower price gun, just not as good as the PX4 (PX4 A+, Cougar A-).

The front sight on the Cougar sits a little higher on the top of slide than the PX4 does. Amount of space under front edge and rear edge of sight on either side of dovetail (looking front to rear) is about match book cover thickness.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

The Stoeger Cougar two-tone 9mm and .40S&W are available exclusively at Cabelas at this time.:smt071

www.cabelas.com


----------



## mrwizardly (Nov 19, 2008)

*How does the quality compare to, say, an XDM?*


> Stoeger Industries is a subsidiary of Beretta. The Stoeger Cougars are made in Turkey using the same machinery that Beretta used to make the original Cougars. It is every bit the quality of the Beretta. The Stoeger 8000 in 9mm is identical to the Beretta Cougar L Type P (Cougar L slide, lighter barrel and beveled slide, but with a full-length magazine).


I guess I missed this post.
MW


----------



## Mariano (Feb 3, 2010)

Wanna get one of the 9mm..


----------



## legionrider (Feb 28, 2010)

How does the Stoeger 8000 in .40S&W rate as far as concealed carry goes. Isn't it a little heavy?


----------



## Hunter08 (Feb 3, 2010)

Those are a nice looking gun. Might have to check those out.


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

whats the difference between the cougar and the m9 or 92fs? they look practically identical


----------



## group17 (Jan 4, 2010)

Size, the cougar is smaller with a shorter barrel.


----------



## lamuskrat (Feb 27, 2010)

I bought one from Cabelas for 399.00 (9mm). It was everything they said and more. Right out the box hitting a 2" bullseye at 25-30 ft. Very little recoil and absolutely one of the best guns I have ever shot / owned. I would put it up against a Glock, Sig or any 1911 anyday. It is a good looking gun too. Beretta / Stoeger get a thumbs up on this one. It shoots FLAWLESSLY.
It would be a good CCW too, but here in La. we are allowed to open carry so why CC. I have the two-tone and it isn't heavy at all.

And as of today they still are on sale....
The .45 acp is still 499. though!


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

I just picked mine up today, wont be going to the range until next week. I was curious to the rotating barrel,so I bought one.Paid $395 with the shipping on Gun Broker. It's a little thick with the double stack mag,but with my paws, it feels good.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Frank45

Congratulations, I am sure you will enjoy it. Safe shooting.


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

Thank you much


----------



## lamuskrat (Feb 27, 2010)

You will truly love this gun. It's sweet. Truly a good value. Seems you got a good deal too! Enjoy....:smt1099


----------

